# Using hotpeel/hotsplit in 2 or more colour prints problem



## TeeSpicer (Apr 15, 2010)

Having a little problem with the designs of 2 or more colours when we print them. 

Basically any underbase that we use starts to show up on the top layer, or any colour under another can be partially seen. i would presume that the hotsplit paper is removing the some of the top layer of colour, allowing the ones underneath to be seen. Letting the paper cool slightly gives a better result, but if too cool then the paper sticks and kicks up the edges of the print.
If i was to screen print the top layer, gel it, then go over again in the same colour will that get enough ink to stop this happening?

I am pretty sure the problem is with the paper we are using. (The problem has been fixed by using cold peel paper. However I hate the glossy crappy look it has, and want it to work with the hotpeel/split)

I work as a designer and i am pretty sure the paper we are using is Soft Tran HS60 (this is debatable, i have been told it is hot peel but it works as a hot split) , automatic heat press at 192C degrees, 45psi and 15 seconds. 

Cheers.


----------

